# Steinhart Ocean One Vintage - First impressions



## Travelller

The *newest addition* to my small collection of divers is Steinhart's Ocean One Vintage. Although the "O1V" hit the market on December 6th, many interesting threads have already popped up so I'd just like to give you a quick introduction to this pretty cool homage!


_click-the-pics for hi-res goodness_

*Steinhart* is a small (15-employee) company in Augsburg Germany mainly working with "homages" or "tributes" to popular watches of the past and present. The [de-]merit of homages will not be discussed at length here; personally, I wouldn't buy anything that represents a "current" model, but tributes to vintage models work for me. Speaking of which, the Rolex 6200 was, without a doubt, Steinhart's inspiration for the O1V. _No, not the 6538 "Bond" watch_, but one of the very first Submariners, introduced in 1954. The 6200 is basically the 6204 (first Submariner) with the 6150's (Explorer) 3-6-9 dial. Other common traits shared with the 6200 is the old [bezel-]groove style and lack of graduation markings on the bezel. While the 6538 is considered the de facto "big crown", the 6200 [6204] where the first.



While Steinhart works mostly with stock *movements* from big manufactures such as ETA, they now have a few customized models which are heavily based on "classic" ETA models (or clones there of). The O1V is the first Steinhart watch to make use of their new "ST.5" movement, which is based on ETA's 2824-2 (or clones there of). Steinhart's done a great job decorating the platine and rotor. Another nice feature of the movement is the [inherited] hacking seconds feature. Less exciting however is the fact that the ST.5 uses the most basic components, such as Incabloc's entry-level NOVODIAC shock absorber and standard balance wheel. This doesn't exactly help to support O1V's higher price tag, relative to its other Ocean series models... .









_c/o Steinhart_

*O1V Stats:*

42.0 x 16 mm (52mm lug2lug) satin SS case with decorated solid case-back, unidirectional SS diver's bezel
Steinhart ST.5 automatic movement with ?h power reserve, hacking seconds
Domed sapphire crystal, double-inner-coated AR
Water-resistant to 300M (30ATM), screw-in crown with red "verification" sleeve
"Sterile" matte-black dial with "patina" Super-LumiNova [gold-framed] hands and indices
SS bracelet w/ safety clasp (22mm lug-width)

My *First Impressions* are very good, from the excellent design to the quality fit & finish, not to mention excellent packaging for safe passage. Despite (or because of) their company's small size, the customer experience was excellent, from the ordering process to shipping as well as their prompt attention to my followup questions. Despite the basic movement, my unit has been relatively steady at +5s/daily which is very good for any level movement, much less an economic design like the ST.5. Many have questioned Steinhart in the past for their decision to go with a 42mm case - as well as the lug-curvature (or lack there of) for their _Ocean line_; this is my first Ocean so I cannot compare, but the O1V has new lines and sits very nicely on my 6.75" wrist. The domed sapphire crystal is certainly a highlight of the O1V and while not quite a T-19/39 super-dome, it goes a long way to give the O1V that vintage flavor! Had I been on the design team, I would have vetoed the red triangle (and gone with a white one) as well as the red crown-tube sleeve. These were not present on the 6200 and although the O1V doesn't promise a _1to1_ with any specific vintage piece, the use of many of the 6200's great attributes is what made the O1V the right first "homage" for me!

:-!

_check-1-2-3-check..._


_Great combination of a matt dial, gold-framed hands and patina lume..._ 


_... but the color(s) of the charged lume is not my favorite, tbh..._


_The "Big Crown" rulz_




_A nod to the Bond Rolex..._


_The super-like dome oozes vintage..._


_A departure from the Ocean-series' straight lugs..._




_O1V vs. 16600..._




_Sizing it all up: 44mm S.A.R., 42mm O1V and 40mm SD_


_All lumed up..._


:-!


----------



## starman69

Nice ,quality and affordable


----------



## Fullers1845

Wow! Great write-up, Traveller. And splendid camera work.


----------



## teeritz

Superb photos of a great looking watch! Dammit, another dive watch just got onto my wish-list. And I don't dive.


----------



## nuovorecord

Indeed, a great write up. I do like Steinharts, but their Ocean cases are just too tall for my wrist. Were that not true, I'd be all over the O1V!


----------



## adzman808

Great review, rings very true and honest

Superb photos too, thanks for this, I was assuming the O1V was too big for me (lug to lug @ approx. 52mm) but it seems we have similar wrist sizes...

Thanks for sharing and taking the time


----------



## Travelller

Thanks, everyone ;-)

_Some wrist shots..._


----------



## Plus9GMT

Awesome write up and pictures.
Great to see side by side pictures as well. Thank you!


----------



## seekingw

Great review and pictures, that is a nice watch, i love the vintage dial and the domed crystal


----------



## KUNISMAN

Great review and pictures...thanks for your time and effort. Incidentally I´ve got this baby high up on my wish list so it´s always helpful to hear others opinions .


----------



## old clock

Great, nice pictures of a exellent watch
I wish you a lot of fun with it


----------



## Nokie

Nice pictures. Steinhart makes some good watches for their price point.


----------



## denmanproject

Honestly didn't care for it on first sight, but some of your pics are changing my mind! like it on the bracelet a lot


----------



## synaptyx

Great review and photos. This was on my tentative list, but has been moved to my must haves. I've been editing my favourites list for a few weeks, now and there are more than one Steinhart near the top.


----------



## Luis_Leite

Steinhart becoming more and more appealing to me, and i love the case size (i like 38-42mm, but in divers due to the bezel i prefer 42 ) and they look amazing, by what you say they are also well-crafted


----------



## Travelller

Someone noted their concern of the O1V's "16mm" thickness, but having noticed that it "sits" just as good (if not better) than my 16600 I decided to do some measuring. I used calipers to determine the overall thickness is 15.56mm (O1V) / 14.6mm (16600). Using "accurate estimations" based on my own photographs, I came up with this breakdown:

Area O1V 16600*
Caseback* 3.4 4.1
Case 5.1 5.3
Bezel 4.2 4.6
Crystal 2.8 0.7
Totals 15.5 14.7



Clearly it's the crystal that makes the O1V thicker, but every other component is actually thinner. If you think that 2.8mm is pretty radical for a crystal, the domed crystal of "historical" 1950 Panerais are an impressive 3.4mm ... !

_*Keep in mind that a 16600 is not comparable to a 14060 / 5513 which are thinner as there is no HEV. Also note that for the O1V I included the slight case "lip" that mates with the caseback as part of the caseback measurements. Finally, crystal measurements are obviously only for the visible section and is not an indication of true crystal thickness._


----------



## skxbond

Great review and photos! Hope I will get one myself real soon!


----------



## Travelller

FWIW, I just got their OVM (Ocean Vintage Military). I'll let you guess what famous Submariner it's based on... ;-)

It's without a doubt another excellent build by Steinhart |> -I love the fully-graduated bezel not to mention the over-sized plots  and the sword hands too! But if I had to choose one _(and given the fact that I own an SD)_... it would be the O1V; that Explorer dial and beautiful dome really makes it a very unique homage :-!


----------



## VoltesV

This caught my attention when it came out. Very nice. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Imitrex

Odd question, but I didn't see anything mentioned yet in any threads discussing it. Is this a limited time release? I'm mainly asking, because I see people flipping them for almost $800, vs the $500 it costs for a new one. 

Awesome review and pics!!!!


----------



## Travelller

Imitrex said:


> ... Is this a limited time release...


Not that I know of. Some people are willing to pay a premium to avoid the wait and/or avoid int'l shipping and so on.


----------



## VoltesV

Imitrex said:


> Odd question, but I didn't see anything mentioned yet in any threads discussing it. Is this a limited time release? I'm mainly asking, because I see people flipping them for almost $800, vs the $500 it costs for a new one.
> 
> Awesome review and pics!!!!


Previous batch was sold out, but it will be available again soon and can now be pre-ordered in the Steinhart website.


----------



## Imitrex

Thanks to both of you. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Travelller

And now with the guest of honor...


----------



## VoltesV

Great read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael St John

Very nice review and great quality shots.
Thanks for the accurate measurements. 
Enjoy in good health.


----------



## jacklosquartatore

really nice review and nice watch... the unique problem is that is too big...
I would have from steinhart something around 38 mm, max 40


----------



## skarki

i was looking of buying one...now i am getting for sure...nice review


----------



## Travelller

Thanks for the |> everyone, much appreciated!

I was wearing it today and glad to report that peering down at the slightly distorted numbers and chapter ring through the domed crystal always manages to put a slight smirk on my face... ;-)

_This shot taken a few weeks back..._


----------



## Travelller

*Steinhart Support and Service Report*

I had some bad luck with my unit and posted this report recently; I figured I would also post it here (for better or worse, but mostly for the better |>)

I thought I'd share my recent experience with Steinhart regarding my O1V and problem with it.

*Problem description*
One evening I went to set my O1V. When I went to "hack" the second hand, the crown-stem disconnected from the pinions and gears, now rotating freely (but still attached to the movement).

*Problem resolution*
Day 1 - I sent Steinhart an email describing the problem and asking for shipping instructions
Day 8 - they replied with the mailing instructions (it took a while but it was during the Easter holidays)
Day 10 - I sent the watch (AT -> DE, typically ~2 business days))
Day 13 - they sent me a "watch received" email
Day 30 - they shipped it back to me.
Day 31 - Arrived
Roughly 4 weeks in total, very satisfactory!

They sent it with a short letter that states:
_"Replaced hand-setting lever, (Zeigerstellhebe), winder (Aufzug) repaired"_
Hard to believe that such a simple component could "break"... :think:

*Handling - exterior*
the _watch case, crystal, bezel, caseback, crown_ - all mint _(heck, they were even more meticulous than Richemont was with my $$$ Panerai)!_

*Handling - movement*
Both the winding and setting (incl. hacking) operations were restored, however when setting the time, there is some subtle, tactile feedback when rotating the crown-stem and hands (bumpiness, for lack of a better description). However this does not interfere with setting the minute-hand with a high degree of accuracy.

I mentioned the latter to Steinhart's service rep. and they immediately replied with a positive offer to have another look at it; I've decided to hold off on said offer as it does not affect the functionality of the movement per say. On the other hand, I can't say my experience with the ST 5 has been all that positive... :think: Yes, I do understand that there are always the few exceptions in any production batch industry-wide and maybe I have one... I look forward to reading about the ST 5's track record after a year out in the field.









_c/o Steinhart_

As for Steinhart's Service deptartment's track record, I'm quite satisfied |>


----------



## Pakz

*Re: Steinhart Support and Service Report*

Very nice write up, and the watch looks quite attractive and well finished for its price.
Now that type of design would have been better in a slightly smaller format, IMHO... 38 or 39mm would have triggered an instant order from me on that model. The 42mm... well I'm still hesitating, and certainly will continue doing so for quite some more time ;-)


----------



## Pakz

*Re: Steinhart Support and Service Report*



Pakz said:


> Very nice write up, and the watch looks quite attractive and well finished for its price.
> Now that type of design would have been better in a slightly smaller format, IMHO... 38 or 39mm would have triggered an instant order from me on that model. The 42mm... well I'm still hesitating, and certainly will continue doing so for quite some more time ;-)


I did jump the gun, eventually... Waiting for the Ocean One Vintage that should be there in one week, I suppose


----------



## galavanter

Well I was watching one, and then came across your review. Done. Thanks for all the info and pics. I too, would have preferred no red, but I have every Bond film ever made so I'll get over it. I guess I'm an homage collector now, my other being an RXW MM25 California dial.


----------



## stryker58

Nice watch and great review. Now if it was the same size as the Rolex, I'd be wearing it already but at 42mm and lug-to-lug at over 50mm it won't happen.


----------



## Travelller

stryker58 said:


> Nice watch and great review. Now if it was the same size as the Rolex, I'd be wearing it already but at 42mm and lug-to-lug at over 50mm it won't happen.


Thx  Reading the latter-half of your comments I just put the O1V on my wrist and I have to tell you, "it fits". Of course everyone has a different opinion of the definition of "fit" with the most popular "formula" based on _lug-overhang_... . Well, there's no overhang with my flat 6/14" wrist. But that's not the mitigating factor for me. I look down at my wrist and if I like what I see... b-)

Conversely, the OVM's lugs are a little more "rigid" (optically-speaking) and to counteract it I wear the OVM strictly on NATO. Works (for me) too |>


----------



## Travelller

*Re: Steinhart Support and Service Report*



Travelller said:


> One evening I went to set my O1V. When I went to "hack" the second hand, the crown-stem disconnected from the pinions and gears, now rotating freely (but still attached to the movement)...


_ding-ding-ding-ding-ding... Round two!_

Yep, pretty much the same problem and I'm guessing pretty much the same resolution, although there was no description of service this time around... .
Let's see, I sent them an email and the next day they told me to send it on in, which I did, same day. A few days later they sent me an email to confirm receipt of the watch |> 19 days later, they sent me the tracking number. Watch case in the same exact condition as before |>
So we'll call it *three weeks turnaround*, One week less than the last time around. |>

What can I say? Great service, again. They were very careful with my watch and kept me in the loop. No complaints there. But now I'm wondering if there's going to be a round three... *sigh* :think:


----------



## fatboyslimboy57

Thanks for the review and great pics, i like the lume shot! If only the L2L wasn't so large at 52mm...


----------



## Travelller

More than two years on, still enjoying mine


----------



## vladkuk

Had this one and sold it. I regret now this decision but I needed some funds for greater good - 1972 BMW E9. Read the review and have to agree - a lovely watch that looks classy.


----------



## JuicyFruit1983

Very classy looking diver. I like


----------



## Cauchy

Love that 3-6-9 dial and big dome. I'd be all over it if it was a mm or two smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning

I had stupidly been debating if I should get one or not, put a WTB up on the sales section then dug this review up. I think it must be fate.....

I only wish the markers were applied rather than printed (I could be wrong but they look printed).


----------



## Travelller

Uk_browning said:


> ...I only wish the markers were applied rather than printed...


Applied? As in the new Bronze Black Bay? :-s
If you mean the WG rings that appeared on Subs & Sea Dwellers around the '80s (14060, 16800 & newer 16660s) well they are certainly nice but have little to do with the vintage dials which Steinhart is attempting to honor with their O1V.

The O1V is highly recommended - go for it, you won't regret it :-!

p.s. printed dials aren't so bad... ;-)








_"borrowed" from this awesome post_


----------



## Travelller

My humble watch collection is now _three Steinharts strong_, but this is still "the one" b-)


----------



## R2rs

Nice real vintage look watch!


----------



## Travelller

Travelller said:


> ...just got their OVM (Ocean Vintage Military)... without a doubt another excellent build by Steinhart...


One more joins the collection, the O1B (Ocean One Bronze)! Same case, outer bezel, crystal, hands as well as movement (ETA-2824-2) as the OVM.
The dial appears to be a mix of the O1V & OVM and as a twist has a "brushed" finish that looks black in all but hard angles where it's more grey-silverish, thanks to the finish.


----------



## yonashi

Awesome review, thanks. Personally I love the red triangle, gives it flair. I've got a ticino version of this (not as nice) that's a good alternative for half the price, but the finish isn't as good. But the movement is doing +6 a day, so I can't complain!


----------



## T-Freak

I'm impressed that this brand is know here. I live 50 km near Steinhart in Augsburg. I had some of Steinhart watches, but I sold all of them. My feeling is, Steinhart has not enough ideas for brand new and innovativ design. It is always somehow the same and boring. What a pity! Steinhart could offer much more but he lacks a better designer.


----------



## oynag

Thank you for the review.


----------



## realwatchaddict

Thanks for the review, especially the detailed photos, it's amazing. Steinhart really making awesome watches with great price.


----------



## GodZji

THANKS FOR THE REVIEW


----------



## nurpur

*Re: Steinhart Support and Service Report*

Awesome watch, almost perfect......if only they would drop he size down. Less than 40mm would be great!



Pakz said:


> Very nice write up, and the watch looks quite attractive and well finished for its price.
> Now that type of design would have been better in a slightly smaller format, IMHO... 38 or 39mm would have triggered an instant order from me on that model. The 42mm... well I'm still hesitating, and certainly will continue doing so for quite some more time ;-)


----------



## nurpur

Just think if Steinhart actually did, what a lot of us want, and made smaller sized pieces - that would really upset one or two big players. I guess they are 
upset anyway with the value and quality that Steinhart offer even now.



Cauchy said:


> Love that 3-6-9 dial and big dome. I'd be all over it if it was a mm or two smaller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IgnacioHwang

Took the plung. Ordered the O1V. I liked the design and looks of it. Have a 6' 3/4 wrist. Lets see how it fairs.


----------



## sefrcoko

IgnacioHwang said:


> Took the plung. Ordered the O1V. I liked the design and looks of it. Have a 6' 3/4 wrist. Lets see how it fairs.


Congrats! Let us know what you think once it arrives


----------



## IgnacioHwang

That was Quick. Within a week and got the watch today. So, I have a 6.5 " wrist, and this is how the watch looks. I understand the flat lugs issue, but it is not as bad as I expected. The watch is all those things people have said in all the forums. Day one. Let's see how it goes in coming months. Will surely be wearing this little ticking machine.


----------



## Travelller

IgnacioHwang said:


> ...I have a 6.5 " wrist, and this is how the watch looks. I understand the flat lugs issue, but it is not as bad as I expected. The watch is all those things people have said in all the forums...


Congrats & welcome to the club - looking good on you b-)
I'm sure you will enjoy it!

Despite the A-list members of my humble collection, the O1V still finds its way on my wrist, even now ;-)
The OVM... not so much. Even the "Bronzo" may not stand the test of [wearing-] time, but the O1V is always going to get its fair share of wrist time!


----------



## mikekilo725

Congrats. Enjoy and may you wear it long and often. I put mine on a nato band and find it is the perfect watch from Friday @ 5 to Sunday night


----------



## IgnacioHwang

Having a blast. Now on a Nato strap.


----------



## mikekilo725

Great minds think aloke. I have the exact same combination. Couldn't be happier. Enjoy


----------



## kostantinos

nice watch!Steinhart is great brand


----------



## IgnacioHwang

Thanks guys and thanks to Traveller for the great review. Today I tried the rubber strap.


----------



## PeterPAM

Looks awesome!


----------



## Aonarch

I've got one in the mail!


----------



## drpopilopidus

Nice review and pictures, thanks!


----------



## way1

Neat write up with great pictures makes me want to take up on an adventure.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Any follow ups on reliability? I am seriously thinking about picking one up. Also does anyone know if you can get a display case back for it?


----------



## Travelller

Wooden_spoon said:


> Any follow ups on reliability? I am seriously thinking about picking one up. Also does anyone know if you can get a display case back for it?


Hehe, wearing it now! I have six of my watches in current rotation and the O1V not only holds its own optics-wise, but has an accuracy that places it smack in the middle of the bunch!

Buy with confidence &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Cool thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron

Great pics! My struggle (to use an overly dramatic word) with Steinhart is that their faces often look flat to me. I've owned 2 Steinharts and there wasn't enough razzle dazzle for me to their faces. My preference, of course.


----------



## wolfie1

Nice looking watch!


----------



## Travelller

Those #goldhands and dat domed goodness... b-)


----------



## gideonturner00

great review with nice nice pictures


----------



## bopat23

Awesome write up, thanks!


----------



## riff raff

I just discovered the OOV, and love the vintage look. I'm a bit worried about the size on my 7" wrist. 

I currently own a Borealis Sea Storm. Do I need the OOV? 

The Miyota movement seems like an upgrade in addition to the overall look vs the SS. The reduced lume is not an issue. The OOV is a few mm taller, which worries me a bit. School me!


----------



## Pazzo

riff raff said:


> ... I'm a bit worried about the size on my 7" wrist.
> 
> ........................
> 
> ...............................................................................


That 52 lug to lug on a 6.75 flat wrist has worried me ever since I saw pictures of this watch, otherwise...!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Always thought that Steinhart made a beautiful Rolex homage watch. Enjoy your new acquisition!


----------



## grayfox8647

Thanks for the honest review comrade. I've been eyeballing this watch for a time and your review has cleared my thoughts.


----------



## juanpam

Highly recommended watch model, buy mine less than a month ago and I'm still not able to remove it from my hand...great job of pics


----------



## riff raff

Well, I'm now a new member of Club OOV. I had a Sea Storm and was mulling over making the move to the OOV, see that thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/stei...-comparison-w-borealis-sea-storm-4663363.html

Thanks to the comments here, and in that thread, I finally determined that the size of the OOV would suit my 7" wrist. The Sea Storm was just too oddly proportioned, for me, and the care of the domed sapphire bezel worried me. The L-to-L length of the OOV is just right . My Zelos DMT is just about identical in size and I really love that watch as well. I guess that I'm just not a 20 mm band guy (now all of my watches have 22 mm lugs). I popped on a BandR vintage Rallye band for now. I'll resize the bracelet over the weekend, after a few days on the wrist. Thanks again to all of those who posted comparison pictures, those definitely helped cement my decision.


----------



## Dorfmeister

Nice review with a clear overview of the advantages and disadvantages of the watch. I like the vintage look of the Steinhart. A couple of weeks ago I was really interested in purchasing one, but I think I will hold my money for the new Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight. It's bare comparable with the Steinhart given the difference in pricetag between the two watches, but I think the design of the Tudor is more attractive and I'm looking for a watch that I won't sell later. As nice as the Steinhart looks I don't think I will keep it for more than a couple of years while the Tudor is a perfect complement for my existing collection.


----------



## Travelller

Thx everyone 



riff raff said:


> Well, I'm now a new member of Club OOV...


Congrats, sir! looking good! Despite some of the heavy hitters in my collection, the O1V still does it for me and is a keeper. Heck, at the price it goes for, how could it not be ;-)



Dorfmeister said:


> ...I think I will hold my money for the new Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight...


Tudor are very nice watches - I love my 5B and I'm on the list for their 2018 Pepsi. I think you can't go wrong with the BB58 :-!


----------



## kotake12

I appreciate the wonderful review.
The content of the sentence, the photograph is fantastic.


----------



## Travelller

Been a while since I wore mine but I got it out and on the wrist this weekend :-!


----------



## millerwatch

Thanks for the thoughtful review. Great watch!


----------



## CallMeJarob

Stellar write up and pictures!


----------

